# Alfredo question



## Boog0515 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just came from a wedding from a banquet hall and had the most amazing penne alfredo I have ever had.  I thought all Alfredos were made with the same ingredients.  You guys obviously have never tasted this but it was so creamy and and such a different flavor. how do some Alfredos differ? Are there different ways of making it?


----------



## dbingham (Aug 30, 2010)

I've always made alfredo using a cup of butter, a cup of cream and a cup of grated parmesan.  And then whatever else I wanted to throw in it (brocolli, mushrooms, chicken... yum, I'm getting hungry).  

I know I've had alfredos that used different ingredients (different cheeses) and I've sometimes experimented with using those ingredients in different combinations, or using some other source of milky creaminess or cheese.  I think the original combination still works best for me though.  Do you have any idea what might have been in the alfredo you tried?  How did the flavor differ from standard alfredo?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2010)

True Alfredo is a simple dish.  Cream, butter, Parmigaino Reggiano.  No garlic, no veggies, no egg yolks, no flour.

If you use different ingredients and add other things, it stops being Alfredo and becomes a cheese sauce with add-ins.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 30, 2010)

Boog0515 said:


> I just came from a wedding from a banquet hall and had the most amazing penne alfredo I have ever had. I thought all Alfredos were made with the same ingredients. You guys obviously have never tasted this but it was so creamy and and such a different flavor. how do some Alfredos differ? Are there different ways of making it?


 

If it was a big banquet I doubt the sauce was authentic.
It was probably jarred and doctored with nutmeg so it would not break and hold better.Just a guess.


----------



## Boog0515 (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish I knew what was in it.  It was a lot thicker than what I normally see. Maybe they used fresh parmesan? I wish I could just zap you guys a jar and guess what's in it.  Mmmmm it really was delicious. I'll do some trial and error and see what I come up with


----------



## Boog0515 (Aug 30, 2010)

I was thinking it was jarred too but it was to good to be jarred. Maybe I'll call.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 30, 2010)

I make my non authentic alfredo with traditional ingredients and add garlic (I add it to a lot of things), sherry, pepper, and a finely ground mix of cloves and cinnamon.  I guess that makes it a cheese sauce with add ins.


----------



## zfranca (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't make Aldredo sauce because of the butter, cream and parmesan cheese. However these are the original ingredients. For extra creamyness they might have added mascarpone cheese, which is a type of cream cheese from the region of Lombardy.


----------

